# التحليه باستخدام الطاقه الشمسيه



## أحمد المحمدي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

يوجد لدينا في العالم العربي وخاصه في دول الخليج ومن اولهم السعوديه محطات التحليه مياه البحار وذلك للحصول على مياه نقيه وكل هذه المحطات تعمل باستخدام الطاقاه الكهربيه 

ومن ما ادى الى استهلاك عالي للطاقه الكهربيه والهدف الحالى هو التوجه الى التحليه ميا البحار بالطاقه الشمسيه 

فيجب النظر والتوجه الى هذا النظام.
حيث كان مشروعي في التحليه بالطاقه الشمسيه ولم أجد اي صعوبه باستخدام هذا النظام 
ولمزيد من المعلومات يرجى التواصل

م/أحمد المحمدي 
مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه

  *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## عضو1 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل عرضت مثل هذه المشاريع على جهات رسمية حكوميه وهل لمسة فعلا الجديه من قبل هذه الجهات في دعم وتبنى مثل هذه المشاريع مشكلتنا في العالم العربي أن هناك مخترعين ومبدعين ولديهم اختراعات كثيرا جدا في مجال الطاقة البديله ولكن للأسف ليس هناك جهات حكوميه جاده وأعتقد أن هناك الكثير من المشاريع والاختراعات حول الطاقه تقدم بها مخترعون ولكن مع الأسف ليس هناك مجيب وربما آخرها مشكلة المياه في المناطق الزراعيه عندكم في السعوديه ومحولة القضاء على التصحر وبرغم وجود الكثير من الحلول والاختراعات حول الحصول على المياه من عددة مصادر وبتكاليف زهيدة ءالى أن لم تجد هناك من يهتم بهذا الأمر أعتقد أن هذه الحكومات والمسؤولين ومن خلال مصالح شخصيه وضيق نظر ينتظرون أن تأتيهم مثل هذا الحلول من شركات أجنبية من أوروبا وأمريكا تحديدا وذلك بعد أن تم سرقت هذه الأفكار والمشاريع من مخترعين عرب ونسبت بعد ذلك ءالى هذه الشركات ليتم بعد ذلك بيعها لدولنا بملايين الدولارات أو حتى بالمليارات وكما سمعنا وقرأنا عن استثمار مبلغ وقدره ( 150 مليار دولار ) من قبل ءامارة أبوظبي وذلك من أجل الطاقة وطبعا القائم والمشرف على هذه المشاريع شركة أمريكية والحقيقة أنا أستغرب لماذا هذا الرقم الكبير والذي يمكن توفيره وءاعطاء فرصه للمخترعين والمبدعين العرب لعرض أفكارهم واختراعاتهم وتجاربهم من الطاقه البديله الغير مكلفه ماديا فليس للغرب عقول أفضل من عقولنا ولكن ينقصنا الدعم والاهتمام وتكافئ الفرص ( نعيبوا زماننا والعيب فينا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا ) ويليه لا دانه..

حسبنا الله ونعمه الوكيل والله المستعان ..


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل انا متبني وجهه نظرك 

ولكن لن انتظر الحكومات العربيه (الكراسي العربيه ) كي تتحرك فأن الجماد لايتحرك

ولكن سوف يتحرك المبدعون والمفكرون والمثقفون في السوق المحليه وهذا يثبت وجودنا في الشرق الاوسط كعرب ويجب علينا تغير مفهوم الغرب أفضل داخل انفسننا ومع شعبنا
ولن انتظر املا او رجاء في هذه الكراسي المشلوله 

فنحن هما توكيل لشركه فرنسيه تدعى جاك جيوردانو ومؤؤسستنا تدعى كليماتيك ونعمل في السعوديه ونغطي أكبر المشاريع من حيث السخانات المركزيه الشامله واللا مركزيه وتسخين حمامات السباحه بمختلف المساحات والاحجام 

حيت اننا قادرين على تأكيد وجودنا في المملكه والشرق الاوسط


مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه
 
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## عضو1 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

يا أخي الكريم نحن لا زلنا تحت وصاية ما يقدمه الغرب من تكنولوجيا الطاقه وبالتالي تفرض علينا المزيد من لاملاآت والتوصيات التي تصب دائما في مصلحة هذه الشركات الغربيه ونصبح نحن مجرد أداء بين أيديهم سواء كنى موظفين في هذه الشركات أو وكلاء لها ءاذ نتحرك وننجز أعمال من خلال منظورهم الشخصي وبالطبع لهذه الشركات الغربيه كل التسهيلات والتقدير والاعجاب لما تقدمه من تكنولوجيا تسنزف أموال هذه الدول العربيه وهي نفس الوقت أفكار قد تكون مطروحه وطرحت ولا تزال مطروحه من خلا ل عقول وءابداعات عربيه مع الأسف استفاده منها الغرب بعد احتضان ودعم هؤلاء المخترعين العرب وأصبحت تصدر هذه الابداعات العربيه في الأصل من الغرب وتشتريها الحكومات العربيه بملايين الدولارات وربما بالميارات أيضا وهذا ما نشاهده ونسمع عنه للأسف الشديد في الوقت نفسه كانت هذه الاختراعات وفي مجال الطاقه موجوده ومطروحه من قبل مخترعين عرب قبل أن يصبحوا في طي النسيان وقبل أن يصبحوا طيور وعقول مهاجره استطاعه الغرب أن يتستفيد من اختراعاتهم وتجاربهم وأنا عندمنا طرحت هذه الرد كنت أقصد الاختراعات الصادره من عقول عربيه وعلى مستوى شخصي وبمجهود فردي وبأمكانيات متواضعه جدا كانت تتنمى تسليط الضوء عليها ودعمها من قبل الحكومات ومن هذه المليارات التي تصرف يمينا وشمالا بدون حساب ثمه بعد ذلك تأتي الطامه الكبرى ونتحدث اليوم وبعد أن وقعت الكارثة في أسواق الأسهم العالميه لنتحدث عن خسائر بمليارات الدولارات ولكن دون طائل في الوقت الذي يجب أن تستثمر هذه الأموال بشكل أفضل تعود بالخير والنفع على الجميع وأخيرا أقول نحن من الذين نعاني وما زلنا بعد أن نجحنا في تصاميم نموذجيه بسيطه لما يسمى ( بمدينة الطاقه المجانيه ) مدينة المستقبل والتي يمكننا من خلالها الحصول على الطاقه ومن عددة مصادر شبه مجانيه يمكن ءاذا ما رأت النور أن نستفاد منها في نقل هذه التكنولوجيا ءالى الغرب وبشروطنا نحن نصدرها لهم لا أن نستوردها ولكن تبقى هذه الاختراعات حبيسة الأدراج أو في طي النسيان وهكذا ..

والله المستعان ..


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم مساعدة بمعلومات عن هذا الموضوع 
لان مشروعي هو تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية وطريقة التحلية بالتبخير الومضي متعدد المراحل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يونيو 2010)

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## tarek1242001 (8 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## م سامى زكى (10 أغسطس 2010)

معذرة كتاب عربى عن الطاقة الشمسية


----------

